#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Wat is het mooie van de Islam?

## Youssef.

Als iemand mij zou vragen wat het mooie is van de Islam...

Dan zal mijn antwoord zijn het bidden in de moskee.
Want zie je, de man naast mij komt uit Marokko 
die andere uit Somalie en die man verderop uit Suriname.
De een is donker van kleur de ander is licht van kleur.
De een praat berbers, de ander somalisch, de ander Surinaams.
Maar op dat moment vlak voor het gebed... zodra de voeten elkaar raken en de rijen zijn opgesteld
Zijn we als een lichaam en spreken we, voelen en begrijpen we allemaal dezelfde taal


Moge Allah jullie leiden naar het rechte pad, mijn geliefde broeders en zusters!

----------


## pizatie

alles is mooi aan de islam .

----------


## Hawa

Vijf december.

Wat God de roos vertelde ontvouwde haar schoonheid.
Wat God in mijn hart fluisterde maakte het honderdmaal mooier.

(Djalal-od-Din Rumi (13de-eeuw))

----------


## Cleo_patra

Het mooiste vind ik toch .. 
Hoe waardevol de vrouw wordt gezien binnen de islam ... 
Prachtig !

----------


## NoorNoor

Mooi gezegd Youssef ^^

----------


## Hawa

Waar geen waarheid te vinden valt heerst ook geen vrede.

Rabbi Nahman van Bratislava (18e eeuw)

18 december wijsheid uit het midden oosten (365 dagen)

----------


## Hawa

Lieve mensen laten we elkaar koesteren
mooie momenten
het zware
verliezende
het moment in die stilte
ik ga er van uit
verdiep je in parten
ontroer je
maak muziek
streel kennis
in onwetende

nu het laatste gedicht uit Wijsheid uit het Midden-Oosten 365 dagen (Danielle @ Olivier FOllmi.

Liefde is universele orde, wij zijn atomen.
zij is de oceaan,wij zijn de druppels.

Djalal-od-Din Rumi (13e eeuw).

Leef in liefde niet in haat (Hawa).
doe het goede niet het kwaad.

ogen zijn je schoonheden om te zien hoe het mooiste moment zonder enige kennis je kwetsbaar maakt in volmaakt zijn. (Hawa 21-12-2014)

----------


## Hawa

Ik kan alleen maar huilen.
Verdriet
zoveel tranen.

Het is gelukkig voorbij
in Frankrijk.

Voorbij,voorbij,
geschiedenis
wat voor geschiedenis.

spreuk op die 7e januari
het doodschieten van al die cartoonisten en beveiliging,ook politieagent was moslim die onder het oog van al die cameraas is doodgeschoten,zonder mededogen.

7 januari

Je mag dan al de gevangene van je dromen en denken zijn,
je neemt alleszins deel van de grote rede.
Elke ademstoot brengt je dichter bij of verder af
van je eigen waarheid.

Faouzi Skali(20ste eeuw)


Het is nu de negende januari 2015.

De gijzeling is beeeindigd.

Je bent hoogland
en daar geldt het moment
niet als iets meetbaars,
nee,
daar is het de eerste impuls die sinds
alle eeuwigheid
de cirkel van je bestaan
heeft getrokken.

Faouzi Skali(20ste eeuw).


Laten we met zijn allen in Vrede leven,Hawa.

----------


## springop

Alles is mooi aan de islaam. Verdiep je in het geloof

----------


## Youssef.

اَلسَّلامُ عَلَيْكُم

Beste broeder (springop),

Het gene wat ik schrijf, "het mooie van de Islam" is een eigen ervaring dus vanuit MIJN beleving iets wat IK mooi vind wat jij mooi vind of iemand anders vind dat gaat mij niets aan. Wat bedoel je precies met "verdiep je in je geloof?" Bedoel je daarmee dat ik me meer moet verdiepen? In dat geval hoe oordeel jij?

عن أبي هُرَيْرَةَ قالَ: قالَ رَسُولُ الله

(مِنْ حُسْنِ إسْلامِ الْمَرءِتَرْكُهُ مَا لا يَعْنِيهِ)

Aboe Hoerayah heeft overgeleverd: "De Profeet(vrede zij met hem) zei: 
*
"Wat blijk geeft van iemands goede Islam, is dat hij datgene laat wat hem niet aangaat." 
**

uitleg:
*De moslim wordt geacht zichzelf niet te vermoeien met datgene wat hem niet aangaat en dient zich alleen te concentreren op zijn eigen zaken.

De mate waarin de regels van de Islam worden nageleefd, kan van persoon tot persoon verschillen. Het laten van dat wat een persoon niet aangaat, geeft blijk van iemands goede Islam.

----------


## oogappeltjemm

> Als iemand mij zou vragen wat het mooie is van de Islam...
> 
> Dan zal mijn antwoord zijn het bidden in de moskee.
> Want zie je, de man naast mij komt uit Marokko 
> die andere uit Somalie en die man verderop uit Suriname.
> De een is donker van kleur de ander is licht van kleur.
> De een praat berbers, de ander somalisch, de ander Surinaams.
> Maar op dat moment vlak voor het gebed... zodra de voeten elkaar raken en de rijen zijn opgesteld
> Zijn we als een lichaam en spreken we, voelen en begrijpen we allemaal dezelfde taal
> ...



SUbhanAllah

----------


## oogappeltjemm

> Mooi gezegd Youssef ^^


Inderdaad :Smilie:

----------


## oogappeltjemm

> alles is mooi aan de islam .


precies

----------


## Marocc_man

-1- koran is wonder, dat is mooi aan islam
-2- hoe kan een analfabeet , zulke schone karakter eigenschapen hebben dat hij overal in de wereld bekend en bemint worden------s 2-de wonder
-3- uit koran zijn meeste, bijna alle wetenschappen afgeleid : derde wonder
-4-
-5-
...

----------


## Chaimzz

Alhamdoelilah ♡

----------


## Hawa

lieve mensen,hier komt

Zolang je niet voor je broeder wenst
wat je wenst voor jezelf,
gelooft niemand van jullie.

Hadith van de Profeet. (uit het boek wijsheid uit het Midden-Oosten 365 dagen,vandaag 26-08-2015)

fijne dag met zijn allen....

----------

